# FIRST MAC/Cosmetics Company Outlet Haul!



## lkillie (May 27, 2013)

It finally happened.  My first MAC haul.  I'm pining to go back and get more already!  






  	Immortal Flower blush (So glad I found this, one less thing to get when All About Orange releases)  
  	Honey Love l/s  
  	Tempting Quad (Next to nothing, Sharp, Dark Edge, Tempting)


  	Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2013)

lkillie said:


> It finally happened.  My first MAC haul.  I'm pining to go back and get more already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wohoo look at all those goodies. I am planning on going to my CCO soon will be my first time there. Yay!


----------



## lkillie (May 29, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wohoo look at all those goodies. I am planning on going to my CCO soon will be my first time there. Yay!


  	Enjoy it!  I probably circled around the MAC display 20 times before I finally chose what I wanted... boyfriend was not impressed with my scrutinizing haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2013)

lkillie said:


> Enjoy it!  I probably circled around the MAC display 20 times before I finally chose what I wanted... boyfriend was not impressed with my scrutinizing haha.


  	I went to two different CCO's the first one I picked up Strange Potion from the Venomous Villains Collection and Fire Sign l/s. 
  	At the second one I didn't pick up anything. Although I should have picked up the Cyndi Lipglass from them. At the first one they also had the Viva Glam Nicki there.


----------



## lkillie (Jun 3, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> I went to two different CCO's the first one I picked up Strange Potion from the Venomous Villains Collection and Fire Sign l/s.
> At the second one I didn't pick up anything. Although I should have picked up the Cyndi Lipglass from them. At the first one they also had the Viva Glam Nicki there.


  	Nice!  I wish I could go to more than one- the next ones near me are 4-5 hours away.. haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2013)

I will be going back for sure hopefully sometime soon. I had the Viva Glam Nicki lipstick and it looked terrible on me. I find people who love the color end up buying the lipglass because it is more flattering. So I will pick that one up. Also because the disney store outlet is in the same mall and I need some cups lol


----------



## Denae78 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to make my way to a cco one of these days.


----------



## cocomykel (Jun 5, 2013)

Great post! The l/s looks lovely!


----------



## IXIXXI (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh how i wish that I had a CCO near me.


----------



## ExtensionsbyTi (Jun 30, 2013)

Doesn't it feel great!? hehee


----------



## IXIXXI (Jul 4, 2013)

lkillie said:


> It finally happened.  My first MAC haul.  I'm pining to go back and get more already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nice haul! That blush is gorg!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jul 5, 2013)

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## stormm (Jul 6, 2013)

great haul, especially love the blush


----------



## LizzyLuv23 (Jul 12, 2013)

lkillie said:


> It finally happened.  My first MAC haul.  I'm pining to go back and get more already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great haul !!!  I own that Eyeshadow quad, which I also bought from a cco and I love those colors!!!  Have fun!!


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice haul! The blush looks really pretty


----------



## do8666 (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks nice! I don't think I have tried any of those before...


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 26, 2013)

I love Immortal Flower!


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

great haul


----------



## elenaa (Oct 13, 2013)

I have these eyeshadows too


----------



## Ata123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ohhh nice haul. How much did u get them for?


----------



## Julily (Oct 19, 2013)

lkillie said:


> Enjoy it!  I probably circled around the MAC display 20 times before I finally chose what I wanted... boyfriend was not impressed with my scrutinizing haha.


  Nice! Now I can tell my hubby that I'm not the only one who does that. Everytime we go he starts singing 'you spin me right round baby...'


----------



## LizzyLuv23 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## MISSRED (Dec 20, 2014)

We have no CCO out my way, you're so lucky


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

Went to my CCO and scored some MSF's and Riri Hearts Mac Brushes️


----------



## Erica53094 (May 31, 2015)

I love going to the CCO. It is 10 min. from me and that's lucky bc I 1. Don't buy online if at all possible 2. Many of the and only Macy's 45 min/ 1hr from me no longer carries MAC and the MAC store is 45 min/1 hr away!    Went there today. Bad me lol. And picked up Pander Me, MSF soft and gentle and taupe shape blush  Also eyeing peachstock, fresh brew, angel, creme cup and sushi kiss...resist, resist!!


----------



## gypsylovesmac (Jun 18, 2015)

I went my first time a few months ago and I was blown away at the discontinued and limited edition items they had. I spent every penny I had.  Now I go at least once a week to two different because I dint want to miss anything lol


----------



## Myselicat (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice finds! I haven't been to a CCO in forever. Need to make a trip soon!


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 18, 2015)

great haul, need to go to one soon!


----------

